# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hashimoto en LDN ervaring zonder verdere medicatie

## mtw

Ik heb hashimoto , de hypothyreoïdie ziekte. Ik gebruik nog geen medicatie maar zou graag meer ervaringen willen horen van mensen met dezelfde ziekte en het alleen gebruiken van LDN.

----------

